# Normal Size for a 14 month male shepherd



## kwath20 (May 18, 2016)

I have a 14 month male shepherd who weighs 67.5lbs. His waist looks so small that I worry he is underweight. What is a normal weight for that age shepherd? He is tall at 26 inches. I have attached two pics of him.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

His weight looks fine to me in the pictures. He just hasn't filled out yet.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks fine my male is 3 years old and goes around 68-70lbs and 25 inches


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

He looks just fine to me. He is slim, I think this is a good thing at his age. Good looking youngman.


----------



## kwath20 (May 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I keep getting told he is too thin so I was starting to worry! : )


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

kwath20 said:


> Thanks everyone! I keep getting told he is too thin so I was starting to worry! : )


that's simply because people are used to seeing obese dogs. People with healthy dogs hear this all the time.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Great weight!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 14, 2016)

How much are you feeding him?


----------

